# Ashtray (Front) - what to do if it will not open (e.g. coin stuck in there)



## miguel r. (May 6, 2004)

*anyone know how to remove the ashtray?*

I mean the entire sliding out mechanism, not just the tray. I got a quarter stuck inside and now it can't close!!!!!








Also, is the ashtray supposed to be lighted? It seems so, but the light does not go on.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: anyone know how to remove the ashtray? (miguel r.)*

Hi Miguel:
Sorry to hear of your grief with the coin. Don't feel bad, you're not the first person to have that problem. Very detailed instructions for removal of the ashtray sub-assembly can be found in the post Retrofitting Keyless Start to North American Phaetons.
Some suggestions for you, from the "School of Hard Knocks":
1) Get a VW Trim removal tool (sort of a small, Teflon stick) or a dental pick before you attempt the wood panel removal. It is essential to have one of these tools. A dental pick will do the job just as well as the VW trim removal tool, but with a dental pick, you run the risk of scratching trim if the tool slips when you are applying pressure. No such risk with the plastic trim removal tool.
2) Protect the wood trim just forward of the transmission select lever with a folded towel before you begin work on the ashtray area. Tape the edges of the towel in place before you start working, so it does not slide away during the process. This is essential to avoid scratching the wood trim on the horizontal surface. You don't even want to know how much it costs to replace that horizontal wood trim piece, suffice to say it is close to a 4 figure number. Although the clear finish on the wood is strong, it is also brittle, and it will chip if anything falls on it.
3) Best to remove the whole ashtray assembly as a unit, take it inside to your desk, and then work on it there to get the coin out.
You are right, it does appear that the ashtrays (coinholders) should be illuminated. All the provisions are there for illumination, but no bulbs or wiring. I am going to check into this further when I next get to Dresden - probably this spring. I think it should be an easy and inexpensive retrofit.
Michael
*VW Trim Removal Tool*
_I don't know the part number or cost of this - the Phaeton technician at my dealership gave me this one as a gift when I told him I was going to do the keyless start button retrofit._


----------



## miguel r. (May 6, 2004)

*Re: anyone know how to remove the ashtray? (PanEuropean)*

Thank you for your very infoirmative response. It is most appreciated!! Happy New Year!!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: anyone know how to remove the ashtray? (miguel r.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miguel r.* »_Also, is the ashtray supposed to be lighted? It seems so, but the light does not go on.

There is provision to install lighting in all Phaeton ashtrays (and coinholders). The European Phaeton owners here on the forum report that they have lighting inside the ashtrays. For some reason, it is not provided on North American Phaetons. 
There is a discussion going on about refitting lighting to the ashtrays / coinholders, and photos of the missing components, at this link: Missing Ashtray Lights in Phaeton?
Michael


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Possible Trim Tools*

A while back I mentioned I'd ordered some "folder bones" that I felt resembled the VW trim removal tools like what Michael has. Well, they came today and here are a couple of pictures of the sizes and shapes. These items are very smooth and stiff. They appear very strong and are not likely to break if used as a "pry" bar. 
Now I just need a project to try them out, not likely for me under present circumstances - as explaines in another topic.
















If anyone wwants to try one, let me know.
Rob


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Possible Trim Tools (Gobuster)*

Another very useful trim removal tool is a hotel key - the thin plastic cards that are given out as hotel keys now. I found that it was not possible to get a normal VW tool into the very small space between the dome light lens and the surrounding bezel, but the hotel key fit just perfectly.


*Hotel Key Card used as Trim Removal Tool*


----------



## jmdpjd1 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Possible Trim Tools (PanEuropean)*

Michael;
That is very efficient... a trim tool, a hotel key and a reminder of your baby when your not home.


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Possible Trim Tools (PanEuropean)*

Never thought of using the plastic that way! Guess there is another use for an AmEx card








BTW, I had to take some trim apart on my Saab 9-5 the other day and the "bones" worked well. One still needs a Benz trim removal tool like the one Michael has, I tried some dental picks but they bend if you pull had on them. 
Rob


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Possible Trim Tools (Gobuster)*

The little Mercedes trim removal tools can be quite useful additions to a toolkit. I'm not sure where to get them (the Phaeton technician at my VW dealer gave me these two as a Christmas gift a year ago) - perhaps they can be ordered from a Mercedes dealership.
Michael
*Mercedes Hooks*


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Possible Trim Tools (Gobuster)*

Michael, I did some research a was able to order a pair of the Mercedes trim removal hooks for $29.99 including shipping. In case anyone is interested you can get them from the following site: http://www.samstagsales.com
Rob


----------



## vwbobd (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Possible Trim Tools (Gobuster)*

EASTWOOD HAS A VERY NICES SET, CHEAP TOO , I PAID LIKE 30 BUCKS FOR THEM, CHECK THEM OUT http://WWW.EASTWOOD.COM
TYPE IN "PRY" IN KEYWORD SEARCH


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Possible Trim Tools (vwbobd)*

Photos re-hosted.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Possible Trim Tools (PanEuropean)*

It is possible that when the front information display and control head (the German language abbreviation for this is ZAB) is removed and replaced from the car, the two ashtrays (coinholders) below it may become difficult to open.
This is caused by the weight of the ZAB above it pressing down on the outer casing that surrounds the sliding ashtrays. The fix is simple, just remove the wooden trim strip around the ZAB (see this post for how-to: Retrofitting Keyless Start to North American Phaetons - Steps 7 and 8), then, loosen the four screws holding the ZAB in place, push the whole unit up a little bit (probably 1/8 of an inch would be sufficient), and re-tighten the screws.
After doing that, function-check the two ashtrays to see if they open and close freely. In extreme cases it might be necessary to loosen the fifth screw that holds the ZAB in place (located behind the cabin thermostat), but in most cases this should not be necessary.
Below is a picture showing the ashtray assembly. This will help you visualize how excessive pressure on the top of this assembly (caused by the weight of the ZAB) could make it difficult for the two ashtrays to operate easily.
VW has published a technical solution in the ROW addressing this, the TS number is 2013463.
Michael
*Complete Front Ashtray Assembly (upside down in this photo)*


----------



## nbc0003 (Feb 18, 2011)

I know this is the phaeton forum; but since the trim removal tool was brought up, I thought it was relevant. Does anyone know what might be "around the house" that resembles a trim removal tool? I just ordered a woodgrain kit from ECS for my jetta only to discover from another thread that I also need a trim removal tool (that's news to me, I've never done any trim removing before; and it didn't say I needed it on the product description). Help Please!


----------



## nbc0003 (Feb 18, 2011)

nbc0003 said:


> I know this is the phaeton forum; but since the trim removal tool was brought up, I thought it was relevant. Does anyone know what might be "around the house" that resembles a trim removal tool? I just ordered a woodgrain kit from ECS for my jetta only to discover from another thread that I also need a trim removal tool (that's news to me, I've never done any trim removing before; and it didn't say I needed it on the product description). Help Please!


nevermind...i used an extremely flat tipped screw driver and worked just fine. no marks or anything on the door!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

nbc0003 said:


> Does anyone know what might be "around the house" that resembles a trim removal tool?


The credit-card size 'keys' that hotels now give out make very good trim removal tools providing that you don't need to apply significant torque - see the use of exactly such a device in the photos above.

You can purchase a trim removal tool (often referred to in the industry as a "bone") from any Snap-On or Mac Tools dealer, and you can probably find one at larger auto supply stores (Pep Boys, etc.).

Michael


----------



## ernieo (Mar 8, 2013)

*Wood Trim removal*

Has anyone had to remove the trim pieces that cover the a/c vents and dash. Mine show very poor signs of clear coat cracking. How do I remove them?
Ernie O.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi Ernie:

Welcome to the forum community. Have a look at the first part of the post below, which is listed in the Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category), it provides instructions for removing SOME of the wood trim on the dash.

It is difficult to remove the wood trim pieces on top of the decor panels (the moving vent covers). I don't recommend you try to do that as a first-time DIY project. But, the wood pieces over the ashtray covers and around the big front information display panel can be removed fairly easily.

Retrofitting Keyless Start to a North American Phaeton

Michael


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Ernie,

I agree with Michael. As well as the FAQ links above you can get a flavour of the steps involved in removing the veneered clock surround panel in this thread:

How to remove the front wooden panel with the chrome clockring

There are some drawings posted on-line here.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## igorenya (Sep 12, 2021)

I have a similar problem with one of the front ashtrays. One works fine, another one stacks. So if my understanding is correct I should dismount the central wooden panel trying not to scratch it and after unscrewing 4 bolts lift up a ZAB a little bit. Does anyone know is it related also for newer model of car?


----------

